# AFI 20 page sample



## Justin18 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, 

I'm getting my 20-page script sample ready  for AFI.

The website says they want 20 pages maximum.

I have 18 pages that I feel comfortable with, and the last 2 pages aren't so hot.

Would it look like I'm wimping out if I just turned 18 pages for an assignment that calls for 20 max?


----------



## Crackery (Nov 25, 2008)

I think you'll be fine as long as page 18 feels like a natural place to end.


----------



## Justin18 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  I'll keep it at 18.


----------

